# Which OS on Asus EEE 1001 HA



## hellknight (Jan 22, 2010)

I got this new Asus EEE 1001HA with the following specs :

Intel Atom 1.6 GHz (have to see the exact model )
1 GB DDR2 RAM
160 GB HDD
10.1" Screen
1023x600 resolution

Now I want to install OS on it. I'm confused between Moblin, Android and Linux. Can you guys help me out.. I already have images of Moblin and Ubuntu NBR and Fedora 12.


----------



## ico (Jan 23, 2010)

Arch Linux.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 23, 2010)

Damn nice suggestion ico.. and thanks for replying.. Nobody, in the entire TD community replied since last 24 hrs.. waise i tried installing Moblin on it, it installed but there were no drivers for wi-fi and Ethernet... currently running Ubuntu NBR on it..


----------



## vaithy (Jan 23, 2010)

well did you try jollicloud? 

*www.jolicloud.com/images/site/jolicloud-netbook.png

visit this pages:*www.jolicloud.com/


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 23, 2010)

Fedora 12.


----------



## hellknight (Jan 23, 2010)

@vaithy.. will give it a try soon.. very soon.. 
@Cool G5.. yup.. currently copying Fedora 12 remix Omega via Unetbootin to the pen drive.. lets see what happens.. I hope that wi-fi works..


----------



## krabhishek (Jan 26, 2010)

OpenSolaris has good support for Asus too (in terms of device driver). One of the communities have also come up with special distro for Asus Eee PC series. Its LiveUSB. *hub.opensolaris.org/bin/view/Project+milax/eeepc

*hub.opensolaris.org/bin/download/Project+milax/eeepc/eeepc.png

Ubuntu NBR is also a good option if you want to try out linux.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 26, 2010)

Im going to go with one choice.

Arch Linux


----------

